# Timeline of Covid



## The HB Dad (Sep 10, 2020)

Interesting read. (full thread)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304049372536147971
hard to blame anyone in the US for COVID. After reading this it seems China put the entire world behind the 8 ball.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> Interesting read. (full thread)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304049372536147971
> hard to blame anyone in the US for COVID. After reading this it seems China put the entire world behind the 8 ball.


trump also praised China and their response. His "China ban" allowed 44,000 people to fly directly into America in the weeks after the so called ban was imposed.









						AP FACT CHECK: Trump and the virus-era China ban that isn't
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump's “ban” on travel from China is his go-to point when defending his response to the coronavirus pandemic...




					apnews.com
				












						Timeline of Trump’s Coronavirus Responses
					






					doggett.house.gov
				












						A detailed timeline of all the ways Trump failed to respond to the coronavirus
					

The federal coronavirus response shows a president dead set on avoiding responsibility for the pandemic.




					www.vox.com
				












						Public vs. private: A timeline of Trump's comments on virus
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump's comments on the threat posed by the coronavirus have varied widely depending on whether he was speaking in public or private...




					apnews.com


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump also praised China and their response. His "China ban" allowed 44,000 people to fly directly into America in the weeks after the so called ban was imposed.



*YOU ARE A FUCKING LIAR !!!!

You belong in a toilet.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *YOU ARE A FUCKING LIAR !!!!
> 
> You belong in a toilet.....*


You can ignore reality if you wish, this is America. Many cults have done so in the past, Heaven's Gate awaits.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can ignore reality if you wish, this is America. Many cults have done so in the past, Heaven's Gate awaits.


*See post #3 ....you are it.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *See post #3 ....you are it.*


It’s no ones fault but yours, and possibly your parents, that you live such a miserable existence. Man up and get a life.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It’s no ones fault but yours, and possibly your parents, that you live such a miserable existence. Man up and get a life.


*Easy there " Adam Schiff/Buck " this is mano v mano....I don't bring your family in on comments.
Grow a pair ya LIAR.*


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump also praised China and their response. His "China ban" allowed 44,000 people to fly directly into America in the weeks after the so called ban was imposed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fair points. now do Pelosi's and Cuomo's comments during the early stages. take your personal feelings out of it. nobody was 100% right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> fair points. now do Pelosi's and Cuomo's comments during the early stages. take your personal feelings out of it. nobody was 100% right.


Who had all the best info?


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who had all the best info?


great question.  not sure but i can work backwards a bit and say it wasn't the people in charge of NY and NJ


----------



## messy (Sep 11, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> Interesting read. (full thread)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304049372536147971
> hard to blame anyone in the US for COVID. After reading this it seems China put the entire world behind the 8 ball.


So in the face of full knowledge of its level of contagiousness and deadliness, our national leader said such things as “it’s going away” and “it’s like the flu” and “go to work, school, etc” and never wore a mask...but nice try, dude. There are a lot of people who buy what you’re selling, though.


----------



## messy (Sep 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Easy there " Adam Schiff/Buck " this is mano v mano....I don't bring your family in on comments.
> Grow a pair ya LIAR.*


What team does/did your kid play for?


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2020)

messy said:


> What team does/did your kid play for?


*What team does/did your kid play for ?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> great question.  not sure but i can work backwards a bit and say it wasn't the people in charge of NY and NJView attachment 9018


Just cut the bullshit, trump knew it and blew it.


----------



## messy (Sep 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *What team does/did your kid play for ?*


I’ve had em everywhere. Real so cal, Galaxy, etc.

How about you, Troll? Nothin’?


----------



## messy (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2020)

messy said:


> I’ve had em everywhere. Real so cal, Galaxy, etc.
> 
> How about you, Troll? Nothin’?



*How's it feel to be a LIAR........







Oh.....there's that " Tingle " again....gotcha..!*


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *How's it feel to be a LIAR........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troll, you don’t have a kid that plays youth soccer and yet you stay here. Did you ever?
That’s really weird, troll.
I have had kids in club and academy continuously since 2003. Valley United, Real So Cal, LA Galaxy, etc etc. 
You’re creepy. TROLL.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Troll, you don’t have a kid that plays youth soccer and yet you stay here. Did you ever?
> That’s really weird, troll.
> I have had kids in club and academy continuously since 2003. Valley United, Real So Cal, LA Galaxy, etc etc.
> You’re creepy. TROLL.


*You're a LIAR.....and a very frustrated LIAR at that.*
*
You should stick to what you know ( which isn't much ).

You are searching for validation and losing an up hill battle 
with each new post....

Just remember, every time you look across the pitch at a 
winning team it could be me.....You've shot your wad, now off*
*you go to the " Blue " crying booths....*


----------



## messy (Sep 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You're a LIAR.....and a very frustrated LIAR at that.*
> *
> You should stick to what you know ( which isn't much ).
> 
> ...


Hey Troll! Happy Sunday. No kids soccer in your life? I can tell.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Troll! Happy Sunday. No kids soccer in your life? I can tell.


*You've lost the fight and are now resorting to low intellect thug tactics.....*
*
You will be very very ashamed when you realize your FALSE ACCUSATIONS...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Troll! Happy Sunday. No kids soccer in your life? I can tell.


This is all he has in his life, obviously. Outhouse and lil joe show that as well.


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is all he has in his life, obviously. Outhouse and lil joe show that as well.


*And you...... 2:00 am - 7:30 am with the " Horses "......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2020)

messy said:


> So in the face of full knowledge of its level of contagiousness and deadliness, our national leader said such things as “it’s going away” and “it’s like the flu” and “go to work, school, etc” and never wore a mask...but nice try, dude. There are a lot of people who buy what you’re selling, though.


https://swprs.org/covid-the-big-picture-in-7-charts/?fbclid=IwAR31c2876oni64ZEnpazInHSksKgmCR7q5er43qjpB2yiTIxgz7B9enQWFc



Covid is a very serious global public health issue, but:
Talking about “cases” as if these were sick people is misguided.
Talking about IFRs (lethality) without distinguishing between the general population and nursing homes, as well as early and late pandemic phase, is misguided.
Saying covid is “worse than the flu”, without saying for whom, is misguided.
Saying the recession is solely “due to covid”, not the political reaction, is misguided.
Saying epidemiological models have been accurate and helpful, is also misguided.


----------



## messy (Oct 22, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> https://swprs.org/covid-the-big-picture-in-7-charts/?fbclid=IwAR31c2876oni64ZEnpazInHSksKgmCR7q5er43qjpB2yiTIxgz7B9enQWFc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In order...correct, correct, dumb, dumb and dumb!
You almost did good.
Had you left out the word “political,” for example, and replaced it with any number of things, you could have been 50% correct.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just cut the bullshit, trump knew it and blew it.


Just answer the question ma’am.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2020)

messy said:


> In order...correct, correct, dumb, dumb and dumb!
> You almost did good.
> Had you left out the word “political,” for example, and replaced it with any number of things, you could have been 50% correct.


You’re messguided.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You’re messguided.


Finally another adult enters the room.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2020)

trump denied and people died.


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> https://swprs.org/covid-the-big-picture-in-7-charts/?fbclid=IwAR31c2876oni64ZEnpazInHSksKgmCR7q5er43qjpB2yiTIxgz7B9enQWFc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker.

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Swiss Policy Research (SPR) (before May 2020 Swiss Propaganda Research) is a website launched in 2016, which describes itself as "an independent nonprofit research group investigating geopolitical propaganda in Swiss and international media". The editors of the site are unknown, but they claim that "SPR is composed of independent academics and receives no external funding".[1] The site has been criticised for spreading conspiracy theories, especially relating to the COVID-19 pandemic. "Faktenfuchs", a fact-checking feature on the website of the Bavarian radio station Bayerischer Rundfunk, and Swiss academic researchers on journalism and media, assert that SPR is a source of misinformation and disinformation.[2] The site has been categorized as a tool of propaganda.[3] It has also been noted that, contrary to what the title suggests, the contents of the site are likely created outside of Switzerland.[4]


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Sucker.
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Swiss Policy Research (SPR) (before May 2020 Swiss Propaganda Research) is a website launched in 2016, which describes itself as "an independent nonprofit research group investigating geopolitical propaganda in Swiss and international media". The editors of the site are unknown, but they claim that "SPR is composed of independent academics and receives no external funding".[1] The site has been criticised for spreading conspiracy theories, especially relating to the COVID-19 pandemic. "Faktenfuchs", a fact-checking feature on the website of the Bavarian radio station Bayerischer Rundfunk, and Swiss academic researchers on journalism and media, assert that SPR is a source of misinformation and disinformation.[2] The site has been categorized as a tool of propaganda.[3] It has also been noted that, contrary to what the title suggests, the contents of the site are likely created outside of Switzerland.[4]


Word salad anyone?  Go easy on the dressing.


----------



## espola (Oct 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Word salad anyone?  Go easy on the dressing.


You seem to have trouble understanding.  Allow me to state it in more directly --

The "Swiss Policy Institute" is not Swiss, it is more concerned with propaganda than policy, and it qualities as an "institute" only in the broadest allowance of the definition of that word.

I assume you understood the "sucker" part.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2020)

espola said:


> You seem to have trouble understanding.  Allow me to state it in more directly --
> 
> The "Swiss Policy Institute" is not Swiss, it is more concerned with propaganda than policy, and it qualities as an "institute" only in the broadest allowance of the definition of that word.
> 
> I assume you understood the "sucker" part.


Yes.  You made it clear as usual. Lol!


----------



## messy (Oct 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Sucker.
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Swiss Policy Research (SPR) (before May 2020 Swiss Propaganda Research) is a website launched in 2016, which describes itself as "an independent nonprofit research group investigating geopolitical propaganda in Swiss and international media". The editors of the site are unknown, but they claim that "SPR is composed of independent academics and receives no external funding".[1] The site has been criticised for spreading conspiracy theories, especially relating to the COVID-19 pandemic. "Faktenfuchs", a fact-checking feature on the website of the Bavarian radio station Bayerischer Rundfunk, and Swiss academic researchers on journalism and media, assert that SPR is a source of misinformation and disinformation.[2] The site has been categorized as a tool of propaganda.[3] It has also been noted that, contrary to what the title suggests, the contents of the site are likely created outside of Switzerland.[4]


hahahaha! Also known as Iz's go-to source for science info!


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2020)

messy said:


> hahahaha! Also known as Iz's go-to source for science info!
> 
> *-> Warning : Worthless garbage contained above... <- **


** Messy " Financial's statements should be read with
caution, due to his low IQ and high probability of DNC/CCP
regurgitation factor...*


----------

